# CLASSIFIED AD: Beta 100 rd dual drum for the M4



## The91Bravo (Feb 16, 2008)

ADMINS PLEASE DELETE IF NOT APPROPRIATE, OR THE RIGHT WAY TO GO ABOUT IT

I was reading the tech support section, and there was a suggestion about classified, and what to do until it is set up.  Boon said to start a thread (in that tech section) so here goes:

*For sale 1 ea 100 dual drum beta magazine for the M4 in .223 caliber.*

This one is all black, (no clear front) and has never been used by me.

I will post pics as soon as my friggin camera decides not to be an ass.

Asking price is BEST OFFER, and let's see where this goes.

If there are any questions.. I'll see if I can answer them.


10% of final price goes to shadowspear.com, and shipping will be real price plus a couple bucks for the box and packing..


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh yeah:

Willing to trade for a Remington 700 in 7.62 with Leupold optics....


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's the pics:
(I used my daughters camera) ;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 16, 2008)

Seriously,

Willing to trade for any decent quality Mil-Dot scope....


----------

